

Why hasn't Google released buzz for corporate accounts? - siavosh


======
michaelpinto
Anything you deploy in the corporate world needs to be supported by a help
desk for those who aren't geeks -- can you imagine the cost of supporting
Google buzz?

~~~
siavosh
By corporate accounts I meant their existing mail/docs clients. Our company
revolves around them, and it occurred to me (shockingly) that buzz would be a
useful way for everyone to passively keep everyone posted on interesting stuff
they're doing...and hence avoid the dreaded weekly/monthly status meeting
where everyone is forced to do a show-and-tell to yawning people.

Since we're already using google apps, a 3rd party or public app would be a
non starter. If it's already accessible from gmail it might be worth a shot.

